# Prescription sunglasses



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I get new glasses every other year (that's all that my insurance will cover a good portion of.) Well, this year, my prescription did not change, so I bought prescription sunglasses and kept my regular glasses that I already had. My wife thinks it was a waste of money, saying that I could have gotten a cheap pair of clip-ons.
[/COLOR] 
Well, my prescription are anti-reflective, polarized, hd lens Oakleys.........and I could not believe how well I could look down into the water. What do you all do? Use clip-ons, or waste the money on prescription sunglasses?


----------



## twfish (Jan 9, 2012)

I use prescription and I would not make any other choice. I use them year round, not just for fishing. I have used these types for 4 years now. I have tried clip-ons within the last couple of years and lose them. Prescriptions are more form fitting, restrict the amount of sunlight whereas clipons fit glasses that only cover the eyes and not the peripheral areas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My wife has the prescription sunglasses in her car for driving. It's the only way to go. So your wife would rather you have two pair of regular glasses?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

use cocoons over my regular glasses....fit real good and can see great in the water


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I really wanted to try a pair of perscription sunglasses this year, but my budget didnt allow it. So i opted for the coccoon over rx sunglasses and am very happy with them. Comfortable, very effective polarization, and they dont look awful


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

She wanted me to get NO new glasses since mine were fine...and I could wear a set of wraps or clip-ons over them... I got the Oakley prescriptions for only $60 - but she thought I should have just spent $25 on the other....oh well. The way I see it, I had it left in my flex spending...and had I not done that, we would have just stocked up on aspirin/tylenol/cold medicine/etc...and then shared it with friends.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a pair of RX sunglasses. They were great for fishing, but I lost them over a year ago and haven't seen them since...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back when i wore glasses i just got the transition lenses, then i had the best of both worlds.
sherman


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I lost my Rx sunglasses kayaking 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had to purchase 1.50 magnification readers in my mid 40's. I'm now up to 2.25 and my distance vision also has taken a hit so I got rx transition lenses. I like them alot but I'lm probably missing seeing some fish with regular sunglasses. Glad some of you like the Cocoon fit overs. I'll try a pair for fishing and driving.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm up to 2.5x cheaters in the bottom of polorized sunglasses. I have to wear corrective lenses for reading or tying on a fly, and have transitions, which I wear fishing occasionally, but I really like the ability to see in the water that polarized glasses give me.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been considering the same thing because I have enough contacts to get through this year, my glasses were new last year, and there is no way I'm not going to use what I'm already paying for. Post pics of your new shades.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have two options when I go fishing: where my glasses with a pair of polarized fitovers or wear my contact lenses and a regular pair of polarized glasses. I'd say 8 times out of 10 I wear the glasses and fitovers. I can only stand to keep my contacts in for maybe 7-8 hours a day, so if I am fishing WV and plan to be out virtually all day, the glasses are more comfortable for me to wear all day. Plus when the sun goes down, I don't have to swap glasses, just take off the fitovers. My fitovers are a cheaper pair from the Walmart Vision Center, I think they were $19.99, and they work great for fishing. I'm surprised how well they cut the glare for a cheaper pair.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ducman491 said:


> I have been considering the same thing because I have enough contacts to get through this year, my glasses were new last year, and there is no way I'm not going to use what I'm already paying for. Post pics of your new shades.


*Here are the eye protectors...*


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hell yeah I would throw 60 bucks at those anyday!!!!!!!! Look Great, work great.. .. Thats the cost my girl spends on 1 shirt lol... 

"Pimpen ain't easy with A bugger Stuck in your EYE"


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I have all three 

fit overs... I keep in tackle bag incase i forgot, 

transitions... my daily pair

And a set of polorized oakleys...


Polizaration is the key muck better than my transitions for seeing submerged logs, weedbeds or fish....cnat stand fishing without them


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I use perscriptioned sunglasses, and probably won't ever use anything else.

Used to use just a regular cheap pair of non-perscriptioned polarized glasses, but since they weren't perscriptioned I couldn't see as well and it also became a hassle having to carry two pairs of glasses around.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*The Oakley HD glass in their lenses is pretty cool. The lenses are curved, and most curved lenses only have one "sweet spot" where the prescription is totally correct - which is why they measure width of eyes and stuff. The Oakleys have the guaranteed prescription at every spot of the lens, so when I look left, right, up, down, peripheral....correct prescription.*


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

sbreech,
where did you get your oakleys? I had a pair years ago and loved them. My eye insurance has kicked in for the year and would like to look into getting a pair. Thanks

Rob c


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I got mine at Pearle Vision in Eastland Mall (Columbus).



wrc2121 said:


> sbreech,
> where did you get your oakleys? I had a pair years ago and loved them. My eye insurance has kicked in for the year and would like to look into getting a pair. Thanks
> 
> Rob c


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

LensCrafters has them as well. I'm going to try and get there soon. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll get my prescription at Lenscrafters and send it to Ocean Waves or Smith Optical and get amber glasses made up for flats fishing in Florida. They aren't cheap but they are the best i've tried and they work great for freshwater fishing as well. The acid test is if I can spot bonefish and permit before the guide does. I tried fitovers but with the added lens, some transmission is lost. Smith Action Optics have the coatings on the surface where Ocean Waves are sandwiched between 2 layers of glass and dont scratch.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

sbreech said:


> She wanted me to get NO new glasses since mine were fine...and I could wear a set of wraps or clip-ons over them... I got the Oakley prescriptions for only $60 - but she thought I should have just spent $25 on the other....oh well. The way I see it, I had it left in my flex spending...and had I not done that, we would have just stocked up on aspirin/tylenol/cold medicine/etc...and then shared it with friends.


How did you get Oakly prescriptions for $60? Was that including the frame?

I have 2 pairs of prescriptions polarized glasses. One pair is black and the other brown. I like the brown more.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> How did you get Oakly prescriptions for $60? Was that including the frame?
> 
> I have 2 pairs of prescriptions polarized glasses. One pair is black and the other brown. I like the brown more.


Really good insurance.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Really good insurance.


I guess so. I have my own business so it's cheaper to pay retail than buy insurance. Oaklys I'm sure would run me easily over 2 bills.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I learned the other day that oakley has figured out how to make wrap around glasses for high prescriptions. My insurance won't cover any of it and I don't really care... I have wanted them for a really long time. I'm going to pay more or less whatever they ask.

So yes, you can get the juliet frames or any other with any Rx now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, they are called "digital lenses" and they are incredible! With regular lenses, you have a "sweet spot" with your prescription in it...but with the Oakley Digital, any where you look thru the lenses is your prescription. I think before insurance, for my frames, lenses, anti-reflective, polarized, tinted, they were close to $600.00.

Did I mention Made in USA?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I ordered a pair of Cocoons to replace my old fitovers. Man the clarity with these OverX sunglasses is awesome, I'm very happy with the purchase so far.


----------

